# Are you willing to take the odfrank swarm catching challenge?



## odfrank

Charlie, don't be so worried, now that I know the address of your main apiary, that you are awake at 12:42 a.m. fretting about me stealing your swarms. The way to prevent swarming is to put a continuous drip of sugar syrup on your hives which makes them so well fed and content that they will never leave their home. A few pollen patties also will guarantee that your bees will stay at home and stymie any attempt by me to lure away your bees. Bees also love those comfy smaller 8 frames hives and prefer short little stacks so that they don't have to heat a lot of space. And for Pete's sake don't use those giant deep boxes, short little mediums or shallows are the best swarm control you can buy.


----------



## Oldtimer

LoL!


----------



## WilliamsHoneyBees

odfrank said:


> Charlie, don't be so worried, now that I know the address of your main apiary, that you are awake at 12:42 a.m. fretting about me stealing your swarms. The way to prevent swarming is to put a continuous drip of sugar syrup on your hives which makes them so well fed and content that they will never leave their home. A few pollen patties also will guarantee that your bees will stay at home and stymie any attempt by me to lure away your bees. Bees also love those comfy smaller 8 frames hives and prefer short little stacks so that they don't have to heat a lot of space. And for Pete's sake don't use those giant deep boxes, short little mediums or shallows are the best swarm control you can buy.


LOL I hope no one takes this advice to heart!


----------



## Cedar Hill

:lpf::lpf::lpf: :applause:


----------



## Mbeck

Anyone can catch those little weak northern Californian swarms!
The real test is catching a giant central Florida Swarm...one good swarm here is worth 2 dozen Californian swarms!


----------



## Gypsi

ha ha ha... opcorn:


----------



## Charlie B

Mbeck said:


> Anyone can catch those little weak northern Californian swarms!
> The real test is catching a giant central Florida Swarm...one good swarm here is worth 2 dozen Californian swarms!


Wow, you had to go there didn't you. Just because you live in Jurassic Park down there in the Amazon doesn't give you bragging rights!:no: Besides, our bees are nicer


----------



## odfrank

This is my arsenal to catch Charlie's swarms. They have to cross Golden Park and fly 1/2 mile to my secret bait hive site. Which of these boxes do you folks recommend most alluring to catch Charlie's swarms? I think I posted a map of their route in a previous post. Charlie, which thread was that? And in which tread did you post pictures of your hives? I could make some replicas to really fake out your bees. I better order one more gallon of LGO.


----------



## Solomon Parker

What's a gallon go for, around $500?


----------



## Mbeck

Charlie B said:


> Wow, you had to go there didn't you. Just because you live in Jurassic Park down there in the Amazon doesn't give you bragging rights!:no: Besides, our bees are nicer


I hope you know I was teasing!


----------



## Charlie B

Mbeck said:


> I hope you know I was teasing!


Of course!


----------



## odfrank

Solomon Parker said:


> What's a gallon go for, around $500?


 *Lemongrass Oil - 1 gallon,(Starwest Botanicals)*



List Price:$361.47Price:*$270.45*



*Lemongrass Oil 1 Gallon*



 

 











 



Price:
_$148.16_


----------



## Gypsi

Now that is some SERIOUS ammunition. I just have this old 1 oz bottle I bought in the 1990's to scent candles with or something. Still have half of it. Do you have to use that much OD?


----------



## Rader Sidetrack

These folks offer lemongrass oil in a variety of sizes at attractive prices, including an 11 pound (176 oz) jug for $213.53

http://www.100pureessentialoils.com/LemonGrass-Oil.html


----------



## timgoodin

Nice arsenal odfrank! I need to get busy time will be here before we know it..

Tim


----------



## odfrank

Gypsi said:


> Do you have to use that much OD?


 I dribble a few drops on a black comb and a few drops in the entrance. Your jar should be enough for many years.


----------



## Solomon Parker

I was extrapolating up from a one ounce bottle. I wasn't that far off. :lookout:

I wonder how many traps a gallon would bait. Certainly more than you could remember where they were.


----------



## odfrank

Solomon Parker said:


> I wonder how many traps a gallon would bait.


I have only used a few ounces in years of serious trapping. I find that one dose per box per year is enough even after emptying out swarm # 1 for the year, just a new set of combs is enough to bring in # 2. It soaks into the wood. I keep a list of the 50+ I set out, and even then lose track. Friends move them around, or come by my yard and pick one up for a quick swarm catch. I load and reload sites without making good notes. I think I got back all of last years except two, and I know who has those.


----------



## KQ6AR

I know when I'm out gunned, I must decline the challenge.


----------



## BeeGhost

To heck with the swarm traps, all I need is a 2" ball hitch and I can hook up to as many of Franks bees as I want!!LOL 

I pitty the souls that tailgate me on the congested highways around here!!LOL

I am going to decline the challenge as well, I dont have enough locations or traps to set out to even come close to his 50. Give me a couple years and I will see what I can do!! Heck, i'll be surprised and happy if I can get one swarm trapped this year!!


----------



## Charlie B

Please don't encourage odfrank, he's dangerous enough as it is! If I see a tanker truck of LGO drive by my apiary I'll know I'm screwed!


----------



## odfrank

BeeGhost said:


> To heck with the swarm traps, all I need is a 2" ball hitch and I can hook up to as many of Franks bees as I want!!LOL


My bee trailers are all 2 5/16" ball hitches.


----------



## Solomon Parker

odfrank said:


> My bee trailers are all 2 5/16" ball hitches.


Challenge accepted. :lpf: (The trailer, not the swarms.)

I'm going for a personal best this year, I have 21 bait hives, most of them constructed within the last month. However, with little beekeeping action in the area, I would wager that they will not all be filled.


----------



## Fuzzy

From the phrasing in the original challenge, it would appear that simply collecting swarms ( not trapping ) would be sufficient. 
Now living down here in swarm central, I feel confident that it would be possible to top 50. However, not having enough hardware
to put them into would cost me a fortune. The phone rings with swarm calls for 3-4 months. Multiple calls most days.

So, unless there is a substantial cash prize involved, I'll have to pass. 

Fuzzy


----------



## Solomon Parker

I get no calls and only hear about 3-4 swarms each year. It's pretty bleak here.


----------



## BeeGhost

odfrank said:


> My bee trailers are all 2 5/16" ball hitches.


No problem!!:banana:

Hey Fuzzy, what month do you normally start trap outs here in CA? I want to start one on a tree here before they get swarmy and before they get to big that I have to do an extensive trap out!!


----------



## odfrank

Fuzzy said:


> From the phrasing in the original challenge, it would appear that simply collecting swarms ( not trapping ) would be sufficient. Fuzzy


I think he meant trapping, which is all I do, except for catching my own swarms. I don't think I chased any last season. That's why I went to trapping, it is all on my schedule, not the bees. Nothing more romantic than driving around on summer Saturday nights picking up full bait boxes.


----------



## Solomon Parker

Is it less romantic with kids in the back seat?


----------



## Fuzzy

Beeghost,

Seriously, the swarm season starts late Feb/early Mar and runs through June. With the daytime temps that we are having, it may be early Feb this year. Some of the hives are
very strong and brining in a ton of pollen daily.

Must be time to checkerboard !


----------



## Gypsi

I've got. A few locations 20 miles apart. Don't think
I'll get 50. Bet I get bees.


----------



## BeeGhost

Fuzzy said:


> it may be early Feb this year. Some of the hives are
> very strong and brining in a ton of pollen daily.


Ya, this year has been a good one for a newbie to go through with a mild/dry winter. I finished my trap out box last night, will probably set the exit up for a few days to let them get used to it and then set the trap next week! I am going to bust into my hives next week and check them out and switch the boxes since they are all in the tops right now. Tis the season!!


----------



## odfrank

BeeGhost said:


> Ya, this year has been a good one for a newbie to go through with a mild/dry winter.


The consensus at the San Mateo Bee Meeting last night was that a lot of folks, like me, were up to and over 50% losses. My clusters are small to tiny. If you guys are saying your hives are going to swarm early, it seems that San Mateo County is the CCD center of the Bay Area.


----------



## Gypsi

Ok, I have 2 nickels burning a hole in my pocket today, and about 6 empty hives in the shed not set up as bait hives yet, and 6 more frames of comb. Where can I order those pretty little metal disks that rotate? Based on my success with high end duct tape last year (nada), and my hopes to both succeed and not get stung.... Figure I should invest a dollar or 2 now. I though it was in this thread, but can't find it, got to get back to the bookkeeping.

Gypsi


----------



## odfrank

Gypsi said:


> Where can I order those pretty little metal disks that rotate? Gypsi


Item #279 Discs at Kelley's

Lot of cheap/frugal alternatives also. Like 1/8" mesh and thumb tacks. Or a disc hand made from plastic mesh. Tin can lid on a screw.


----------



## Acebird

odfrank said:


> My bee trailers are all 2 5/16" ball hitches.


It will fit on a 2 inch ball with a hitch cap lock. It goes over the hitch so it can't come off the ball like a pintle hitch.


----------



## Gypsi

odfrank said:


> Item #279 Discs at Kelley's
> 
> Lot of cheap/frugal alternatives also. Like 1/8" mesh and thumb tacks. Or a disc hand made from plastic mesh. Tin can lid on a screw.


Tin can lids I've got, and plastic mesh too! And na-na-na-na-na - bees are checking out my one bait hive this morning, here. A couple of them. It's going to be 70 here today. 

And Allstate's company is picking up my wrecked truck in a few minutes. Finally. Guess the A-team there was out for the holidays.


----------



## BeeGhost

odfrank said:


> The consensus at the San Mateo Bee Meeting last night was that a lot of folks, like me, were up to and over 50% losses.


Wow, that is a heck of a hit on you guys across the bay. And to think that the recent article on ZOMBEES said that the little parasite fly wasnt found in San Mateo and Saratoga I believe?? Have you been experiencing heavy mite loads over the last few years?

So far (knock on wood again) my 2 big hives, 1 single deep 10 frame and 2 nucs are doing really good. Will do an inspection this Sunday after getting back from some waterfowl hunting.


----------



## KQ6AR

Hi ODFrank,
Same over here the hives are going crazy. I'm going to start checking them for swarm prevention. I only know one person who lost a hive so far, but our MDBA meeting is next week.
We will have to see how many people lost hives so far at the meeting.


----------



## Kingfisher Apiaries

A guy locally gets close to 200 calls a year for removals and swarms. I know him pretty good...he is a client of mine in my real job. He can beat you!:banana:

Mike (who is ROFLOL)


----------



## Acebird

Kingfisher Apiaries said:


> (who is ROFLOL)


Interpretation please.


----------



## sqkcrk

ROFLOL= Rolling on the floor, laughing out loud.


----------



## BeeGhost

KQ6AR said:


> MDBA meeting is next week.
> We will have to see how many people lost hives so far at the meeting.


See you there Dan! Looking forward to meeting others in the club as well!! They going to have any supplies there?


----------



## odfrank

Kingfisher Apiaries said:


> A guy locally gets close to 200 calls a year for removals swarms. He can beat you!:banana:Mike (who is ROFLOL)


Charlie suggested competing on bait swarm catching, not removals and swarm chasing. I don't care to compete because I will be concentrating only on luring away Charlies swarms.


----------



## BeeGhost

odfrank said:


> I will be concentrating only on luring away Charlies swarms.


Frank, want some help? I have some SHB packages on order, I can put a couple handfuls in Charlies hives and they will abscond......no waiting around for them to get swarmy!! Im already planning on secretly mixing Bee Quick with his LGO!!


----------



## odfrank

BeeGhost said:


> Frank, want some help?


Both Charlie and I are old and honorable fellows and I want to do this all on the up and up. His hives swarms, I lure it in. They don't call me Honest Ollie for nothing.


----------



## BeeGhost

odfrank said:


> Both Charlie and I are old and honorable fellows and I want to do this all on the up and up. His hives swarms, I lure it in. They don't call me Honest Ollie for nothing.


I know this, just having some fun. Goodluck to both of you in the upcoming swarm season!!


----------



## Charlie B

It was actually hot today up on the roof so I did hive inspections. Some of my hives are becoming pollen and honey bound with the Euc bloom. Going to have to extract and clear out some laying room. Queens are laying like crazy where they can. I have to stay on top of this or Jollie Ollie is going to have a field day with my girls! 

BeeGhost, Fuzzy and KQ6AR, when do you want to visit oldfart?, I mean odfrank?


----------



## KQ6AR

We have a small local supply company G&M honey- http://www.gandmhoney.com/
They where talking about closing the supply side of the company, since one of the brothers is getting married & moving. They might be setup in the parking lot.



BeeGhost said:


> See you there Dan! Looking forward to meeting others in the club as well!! They going to have any supplies there?


----------



## beecuz

Hmmm - getting back to the lemon grass oil - I have a dozen or so lemon grass plants growing in my beeyard. This is their first winter and all have died back though I believe they will come back in spring (I hope). Wondering if I can harvest my own lemon grass oil from these ? Anyone know? Then I can spread the wealth all over my 20 acres in bait traps hoping for bee families to prosper! Never caught a swarm yet, though I lost a dozen or so...so far as lemon grass oil goes I only have a small vial in my kitchen cabinet. Would LOVE to make my own!

Beecuz


----------



## KQ6AR

We grew some lemon grass a couple years ago, ours didn't come back in the spring.


----------



## odfrank

You can rub the lgo leaves on the inside of the boxes. You would need a lot to press oil, and the pres to do it. Or do they cook it out?


----------



## LetMBee

I believe most essential oils are obtained through distillation. Making any real volume of LGO will require a lot of plant material. Rubbing the vegetative matter of the lemon grass would probably work for quite some time.


----------



## Gypsi

beecuz said:


> Hmmm - getting back to the lemon grass oil - I have a dozen or so lemon grass plants growing in my beeyard. This is their first winter and all have died back though I believe they will come back in spring (I hope). Wondering if I can harvest my own lemon grass oil from these ? Beecuz


if it is anything like oregano oil, you're going to need 20 acres of lemongrass and a still. I have a lot of oregano, but not enough for the precious oil, which is a wonderful antibacterial and anti-fungal on wounds.


----------



## JRing

I make my own lemon oil with about 2/3c of lemon zest then cover with olive oil and keep warm for about a week an shake whenever you walk by it and in a week or two you have lemon oil. I haven't used it for anything other than topical applications and cooking.


----------



## Gypsi

JRing said:


> I make my own lemon oil with about 2/3c of lemon zest then cover with olive oil and keep warm for about a week an shake whenever you walk by it and in a week or two you have lemon oil. I haven't used it for anything other than topical applications and cooking.


Does it draw bees?


----------



## odfrank

I hear that a lemon boiled in a liter of water is good for hemorrhoids.


----------



## Gypsi

I've got a cure for hemorrhoids, but I'm not posting it, :lookout:


----------



## JRing

Gypsi said:


> Does it draw bees?


Not sure, I will try it out this season and let you know. It taste good with fish.


----------



## BeeGhost

odfrank said:


> I hear that a lemon boiled in a liter of water is good for hemorrhoids.


So is a container of Tuc's!!! Ahhhhhhhhhhh................witch hazel!!LMAO


----------



## Charlie B

Ok everyone, try to stay focused. Back to the Odfrank challenge, who's thinks they can take on Jollie Ollie?


----------



## Acebird

beecuz said:


> Would LOVE to make my own!
> 
> Beecuz


Yes, make your own lemon grass lure but you are too late for this year. It is a great spice so harvest more than you need next summer and dry it out for use the next spring.


----------



## David LaFerney

OdFrank - How do you set your traps? With that many you surely aren't climbing ladders into trees, bushwhacking into the brush, or even getting too far from vehicle access - or are you?


----------



## Charlie B

I have a theory although I can't prove it. He gets an address list of new beeks ordering packages every year from the bee club and then he tells their neighbors if you don't want these bees in your neighborhood, let me trap them out. The neighbors go for it and there ya go.


----------



## Gypsi

I'm recruiting my neighbors' assistance on the bees, they being rather fond of their tiny gardens.


----------



## Charlie B

Acebird said:


> Yes, make your own lemon grass lure but you are too late for this year. It is a great spice so harvest more than you need next summer and dry it out for use the next spring.


Or...you can use the ******* version of LGO and spray Lemon Pledge on your frames!


----------



## odfrank

David LaFerney said:


> OdFrank - How do you set your traps? With that many you surely aren't climbing ladders into trees, bushwhacking into the brush, or even getting too far from vehicle access - or are you?


I have MS and can barely walk. I can not carry and walk well, I can barely step stairs and don't do ladders. That rule `set traps high up' is BS in capital letters. I never place them higher than I can reach from the ground and as near my truck as I can get. As Charlies says, in your apiaries seems to work great. I set them right on my bee stands. Bees attract more bees and you will keep your own swarms. I caught four on one picnic table last summer. My friend caught 13 on the back patio of his mobile home. I like top of woodpiles, tops of garden walls, decks facing out under the railing bottom, even on the ground often at the base of a tree. Morning sun, afternoon shade often works well. This is atop a 4' high f aux marble column.


----------



## Solomon Parker

JRing said:


> I make my own lemon oil with about 2/3c of lemon zest then cover with olive oil and keep warm for about a week an shake whenever you walk by it and in a week or two you have lemon oil. I haven't used it for anything other than topical applications and cooking.


It's not lemon oil that does the trick, it's lemongrass oil. The key constituents are citral and gernaniol in a 2:1 ratio in commercially available swarm lures. Lemongrass oil contains citral at a range of 65-85%. Lemons only contain 2-5%. I have no doubt that it smells like lemons, but chemically, it's very little like Nasonov pheromone whereas lemongrass oil is much closer.


----------



## odfrank

I caught this one on my 2nd story deck to watch from my office desk. We lowered the honey crop over the rail to a guy on a ladder. I am making section shallow depth extracting supers for it right now to make carrying the empties up and filled down,easier. Between the view, the bees, and Beesource, I don't get much office work done these days. It arrived on 4/16, and swarmed again on 6/21.


----------



## JRing

Solomon Parker said:


> It's not lemon oil that does the trick, it's lemongrass oil. The key constituents are citral and gernaniol in a 2:1 ratio in commercially available swarm lures. Lemongrass oil contains citral at a range of 65-85%. Lemons only contain 2-5%. I have no doubt that it smells like lemons, but chemically, it's very little like Nasonov pheromone whereas lemongrass oil is much closer.


I was just using it as an example for people who might want to make their own LGO using a similar method for my lemon oil.


----------



## minz

You guys are killing me! I have been scraping ice off the windows every morning, glued to the weather report waiting for a 49 degree day. I have been losing sleep over if I should be using my drawn comb to give my bees extra space or use some for a couple of swarm traps to get them to draw comb (catch 22). I have been driving the space around work attempting to assess which spot I should hang my traps. I am thinking of buying a sheet of OSB and getting a stack of nucs but then I remembered the in-laws have a barn of gear that is 100 years old, not used for most of it. Figure build some tops and bottoms and pepper the city!


----------



## Gypsi

odfrank said:


> As Charlies says, in your apiaries seems to work great. I set them right on my bee stands. Bees attract more bees and you will keep your own swarms. I caught four on one picnic table last summer. My friend caught 13 on the back patio of his mobile home. I like top of woodpiles, tops of garden walls, decks facing out under the railing bottom, even on the ground often at the base of a tree. Morning sun, afternoon shade often works well. This is atop a 4' high f aux marble column.


OD - you are an inspiration!


----------



## Charlie B

Gypsi said:


> OD - you are an inspiration!


He's also a really good guy!


----------



## BayHighlandBees

I'm readying a couple of traps, I'm definitely not going to win the challenge. I found that I'm only a couple of miles away from OD so if I'm lucky, i might catch one of his swarms ! I saw OD's traps. He's definitely got a stockpile ready to go!


----------



## Charlie B

BayHighlandBees said:


> I found that I'm only a couple of miles away from OD so if I'm lucky, i might catch one of his swarms !


We should team up and surround his yard with traps. We can even sneak in and feed his bees so they'll get syrup bound and swarm faster. :thumbsup:


----------



## delber

Ha Ha Ha Ha :lpf: :lpf: That's just wrong!!! :no: (Funny, but WRONG!!)


----------



## Mr. C

I grew lemon grass last year and did a bit of research, it's normally steamed distilled. I set up a still in my kitchen with a pressure-cooker, a metal basket, some copper tubing and a bucket of ice water. It worked great I chopped up several pounds of lemon grass distilled it and collected 2 or 3 whole drops of pure lemon grass oil floating on top of the waste water. I did some research and the really efficient stills take 12pounds of lemongrass to get 1oz of oil. It is definately not worth doing on a small scale. I only bought the coper tubing and could have purchased two or three vials for that price. I'd be distilling the rest of my life to recoup the cost =).


----------



## Solomon Parker

There's a good chance you probably never would considering the energy inputs and the labor.


----------



## beyondthesidewalks

Maybe you could distill some corn mash and feel better about it


----------



## roostershooter7

I'm not worried. In California you all have those metro-sexual bees. 

You don't have the energy nor the equipment to handle our bees in Kentucky. 

Here are southern bred Kentucky bees.


----------



## Charlie B

Rooster, 

I see by that there picture that ya'll down there in Kentucky are raisin them there corn feed bees. YEEEEHAAWWW!


----------



## roostershooter7

Charlie B said:


> Rooster,
> 
> I see by that there picture that ya'll down there in Kentucky are raisin them there corn feed bees. YEEEEHAAWWW!


They're corn bread fed and sometimes get the leftover mash from the still when I'm done with my moonshine runs. 

That *odfrank* better not mess with my bees or I'll sic my banty rooster and hounds on him.


----------



## odfrank

roostershooterThat [B said:


> odfrank[/B] better not mess with my bees or I'll sic my banty rooster and hounds on him.


The beauty of swarm trapping is that you can steal your friends bees without him ever knowing. Poor Charlie hasn't slept well one night after he invited me over to his apiary.


----------



## Mr. C

Are you sure that's where he really keeps his bees? Or did he set up a dummy site to lure you out, then tail you home to your apiary. You better do a perimeter sweep!


----------



## BeeTax

Mr. C said:


> I grew lemon grass last year . . .


You might try cutting up some lemon grass and putting in the trap. I think they do that in some countries with success.


----------



## BayHighlandBees

I found out that he normally traps down the road from me (probably within a couple hundred yards from my house). I'm a new (soon to be) beekeeper, so I'm sure he will end up with some of my bees next year! I guess that fits the pattern 



Mr. C said:


> Are you sure that's where he really keeps his bees? Or did he set up a dummy site to lure you out, then tail you home to your apiary. You better do a perimeter sweep!


----------



## odfrank

Too bad about Bay and Charlie, now two local beekeepers who can't sleep at night because of all my swarm traps.


----------



## Charlie B

I gave all the Park Rangers your photo from your Jollie Ollie website of you holding that rat and that swarm dance "Shuffling" video that your in so you better be careful. I have pull in this town!


----------



## Gypsi

Ok guys! Despite ford flukes and grandkid invasions, my traps
Go out tomorrow. (the ones not already out)
Gypsi


----------



## Charlie B

Gypsi said:


> Despite ford flukes


What is it with you Texan's and Fords? Get rid of that thing and get a Chevy. Anyway, my traps have been out for a week now but swarm season has not hit yet. I give it a couple more weeks here. I'm on two separate swarm call list in the Bay Area so I've been building boxes like crazy getting ready. Of course I'll be abiding by the rules and I won't count those as swarm captures in my own traps.

You're going to have a good year Gypsi! You Texan's deserve it after last years drought.


----------



## beyondthesidewalks

I hope your prediction holds true, CharlieB. We sure do need a good year, not just for the bees, but our pastures and other wildlife could sure use a break as well. We've had the 8th wettest winter on record so far so with a few man-made exceptions, most of our lakes are topped off again and are at conservation pool level. Clover and Bluebonnets, two really good indicators of how the flow will be, are going great gangbusters this year. If the rains continue we should have a fantastic flow. My main two honey crops are Mesquite and horsemint. Mesquite is indeterminate and will have several bloom stages if the rains cooperate. Horsemint is similar to sage and grows blooms in tiers on the top of the plant. The most tiers I have seen is twelve. Maybe this year we'll break that record. It's definitely looking up.

As for Ford vs. chevy, Ford is the Truck of Texas and sells more pickup trucks than any other maker. I've always said that I'd rather push a Ford than drive a chevy. Back in 2008 my wife wanted/needed (depending on whose view you took) a new vehicle. She loves to drive a pickup but needed what used to be called a sixpack and is now called a crew cab to accomodate all of our kids. Questioning the wisdom of taking on a new vehicle payment with the ecomony taking a downturn we agreed to find a truck that was lightly used but in great condition, paying cash on the barrelhead for it. The best deal we found was a chevy 1500HD that could double as a farm truck(has farm truck plates on it saving a bunch of money on road tax) and haul livestock and hay. So hearing my mantra all their lives, everytime my children get in that truck with me driving I hear "I'd rather push a Ford than drive a chevy."


----------



## Mr. C

I need to stop reading beesource so much, it's making me anxious for Spring, and I've got weeks of winter left. If I keep it up too much longer I'll be trying to convince the wife we need to winter down South and follow the flow North so I can get in more time to play with the girls.


----------



## delber

Hey that's a great idea!!! I hadn't thought of that one yet. Maby my wife will let me . . . ? When I hear (with snow on the ground here) of people already catching swarms I get excited also to say the least.


----------



## Acebird

Mr. C said:


> so I can get in more time to play with the girls.


I would like to see your wife falling for that one.


----------



## beyondthesidewalks

We hit 80 degrees today. It's happening.


----------



## Mr. C

Hey she likes to travel and she knows I may have hundreds of thousand girls, but there's only one woman for me.


----------



## Gypsi

I think I want to get rid of the ford and go back to a mazda. (engine swap on old chevy is coming, but while it is PERFECT for large loads, the mileage stinks.) Meantime, i need to get rich catching and selling bees, because I need to buy my daughter a better vehicle. She loaned me her Bronco - uggghhh. sweet daughter, scary vehicle.


----------



## L. M. Reese

I probably won't come close to 50 swarms but I'll throw my hat in.


----------



## roostershooter7

Charlie B said:


> What is it with you Texan's and Fords? Get rid of that thing and get a Chevy.


I agree 100%. At least Ford did 1 thing right when they designed their logo .... they circled the problem! 

As far as *odfrank* coming to Kentucky and stealing my bees .... guess I'll have to teach my hogs to hunt lemongrass instead of truffles. If they run across a lemongrass smell in a funny white box they'll be trained to destroy it on sight. 

On a more serious note. Bring on the spring! I'm ready! Even though we didn't have a snow this winter to amount to a dusting ... I'm ready for warm weather and sunshine. I just hope it's not TOO warm. ie ... 105 degrees in May!


----------



## Gypsi

Are truffles real? Wow - the things I learn on Beesource.

And I agree on Ford, but my sweetest daughter seems to love Fords.


----------



## odfrank

roostershooter7 said:


> As far as *odfrank* coming to Kentucky and stealing my bees ....


Just to make sure Rooster, Charlie and Andrew have a few more sleepless nights, here is my initial arsenal wheeled out of the garage into the sun. Happy dreams boys....may the games begin.


----------



## Gypsi

Every time I put out traps, I find more wood in my garage. hmmm.... Still have 9 cans of tomato paste too!


----------



## Fuzzy

Odfrank, They aren't gonna do any good sitting "there".

we had our first report of a huge swarm hanging in a tree this morning ..... Let the games begin !

Good hunting/gathering -- Fuzzy


----------



## Charlie B

Oh it's on now OD. Here's a few traps I set just 50 yards behind your beeyard in Saratoga.


----------



## beyondthesidewalks

Too funny. Y'all are a hoot.


----------



## beyondthesidewalks

Hello, Gypsi. I like your entrance blocker setup. Think it will work just fine. Low tech and inexpensive. Way to go.


----------



## odfrank

Fuzzy said:


> Odfrank,Good hunting/gathering -- Fuzzy


Fuzzy, thanks for your honey purchase last year. I would like to consult with you on swarm control in our local area. Could we meet at your sites soon so that I can get some sage advice from you? The sooner the better for me. 
Regards, your friend and neighbor, Oliver


----------



## odfrank

Gypsi;Swarm door trap[/QUOTE said:


> What is that material called?


----------



## Gypsi

Plastic Needlepoint canvas. Wal-mart's craft section has the cheapest, but most arts/crafts stores would have it.


----------



## L. M. Reese

Odfrank, what is your average catch ratio swarms caught to traps set?


----------



## Charlie B

odfrank said:


> Fuzzy, thanks for your honey purchase last year. I would like to consult with you on swarm control in our local area. Could we meet at your sites soon so that I can get some sage advice from you? The sooner the better for me.
> Regards, your friend and neighbor, Oliver


:no: Don't do it Fuzzy, it's a "trap".


----------



## CaBees

Good Lord, now I know why no one took me up on my offer / asking to apprendice and observe last year so I could learn more about bee keeping! Now I understand the paranoia! 

I am re-thinking my swarm traps..first one was too darn heavy. I have a 30 year old untreated redwood fence coming down in the next 2 weeks...thinking I could use that material to build some boxes. Now I know to place them in the woods behind the neighborhood...who knows how many other hives are in people's backyards!!! :thumbsup:

OK and a question since I love to ask even though I don't always get an answer...my friend has some comb / honey on frames for me...I'm thinking of using them for a captured hive (Good idea or bad???). Should I freeze them first? Will that mess with the honey? thanks!


----------



## Charlie B

I would put the frames in the freezer for a few days then they should be fine. It won't hurt the honey. (Don't tell OD where your fencing is, it will be gone in a few days!)


----------



## CaBees

I'm not telling anyone after reading this thread...not even YOU! :banana:

Just kidding and thanks. PS. I do have plenty of it and most will be going to the dump if you are interested. I don't think seriously anyone will be targeting my ONE HIVE! Maybe in a few years if I am successful but not right now!


----------



## Acebird

Leaving out honey and wax comb can trap alot of what you don't want. That would be my concern.


----------



## CaBees

No I won't leave it out but will use it if I catch a swarm so they have something to start.

Do most people give a new swarm anything or do they let them just start on their own? thanks!


----------



## Fuzzy

OdFrank,

a. Part of your problem is your memory. It was two seasons ago that I purchased honey.

"Could we meet at your sites soon so that I can get some sage advice from you?" 

b. We can certainly meet. I have both Russian sage and Mexican sage on hand. Which flavor of advice would you like ?

Fuzzy


----------



## BeeGhost

Good stuff Gypsi!! I'll have to ask my mom for some and make some!!

Ive got 4 traps out right now, gonna put a 5th and maybe 6th out tomorrow!! I like fishing!!


----------



## KQ6AR

40 or 50 bees checking out one of my traps this afternoon. 
Might just get one tomorrow.


----------



## Gypsi

We've got a cold front coming in, until these stop coming, probably I won't catch anything, but I'm SO excited!


----------



## odfrank

L. M. Reese said:


> Odfrank, what is your average catch ratio swarms caught to traps set?


Probably 95+ percent catch a swarm and some catch two, so I would say 100%.


----------



## Gypsi

Choosing the right sites seems to be very important! I'll keep that in mind. Put one of mine 20 feet away from some very busy rosemary blooms yesterday.


----------



## odfrank

KQ6AR said:


> 40 or 50 bees checking out one of my traps this afternoon.
> Might just get one tomorrow.


I wheeled mine outside yesterday and today they all all covered.


----------



## Gypsi

California is just getting an early start. Texas, well I think it's bigger...


----------



## Charlie B

Okay, we're getting close. Make sure you update your progress on this thread with photo's if possible. We will be operating on the honor system because we're all respectable ladies and gentlemen beekeepers here, right?


----------



## bevy's honeybees

Any prize for 1st swarm catch? 
I only have about 5 boxes I can put out so no chance here of winning. 
I"ve had one out for a few weeks now. 
Or, what if we went on percentage?


----------



## Gypsi

1st swarm would be seasonal. California or Florida are definitely going to get it. Honor system it is. Didn't think there was a prize except for all those lovely free bees!

Gypsi


----------



## Gypsi

and of course, bragging rights!


----------



## bevy's honeybees

Yes I know, I'm just goofing around because we all know who's going to win.


----------



## Gypsi

not necessarily - Texas got rain. And actually anyone who participates wins. Free bees.


----------



## beyondthesidewalks

odfrank is going to win because he's fishing in a stocked pond!


----------



## Gypsi

beyondthesidewalks said:


> odfrank is going to win because he's fishing in a stocked pond!


:lpf:


----------



## Charlie B

Ok, here we go. The first Florida swarm call that Scott from Beemaster's International received yesterday. (Remember, they have to move into your trap on their own, not from a swarm call.)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wGUshgMf3iI&feature=youtu.be


----------



## KQ6AR

I think i got them, will know better early in the morning when the day warms up to flying temp.
Won't open them to look for at least a week, don't want them to abscond.


----------



## Charlie B

Dan, if you can place an open brood frame in the center and a honey frame if you have it, they won't leave.


----------



## odfrank

I have never had a baited swarm abscond. I open them immediately to see how big they are.

CORRECTION: This one left the next morning. This is why eight frame traps might better than five framers.


----------



## BeeGhost

Keep us posted Dan!! One of yours??


----------



## delber

odfrank said:


> This is why eight frame traps might better than five framers.



Are you using deeps or mediums 5 frame?


----------



## odfrank

9 1/8" frames and 11 1/4" frames. And a few eight frames medium depth wine boxes. The picture is five 9 1/8' frames.


----------



## odfrank

I have several of these I made 2011. Eight 11 1/4" deep frames.


----------



## KQ6AR

I was wrong, didn't catch a swarm. 
First of the season award is still open


----------



## LetMBee

Holy COW!!!! The honor system at work!!!! BeeSource people must be alright. Sorry to hear it, but up here in Indiana I am 1.5 months from being able to report my first. If you are having some action I am envious...... Can't believe I am going to say this, but I hope I have a dead-out or three so I have enough brood comb to load all my traps.

I had 3 of them leave after what I call "a hit" last year. I was never sure exactly what happened, but be ready. The next time you get a rain, they may be back. I had one leave one of my traps just to settle on another one about a 1/4 mile away... who knows why....


----------



## Acebird

Charlie B said:


> Ok, here we go. The first Florida swarm call that Scott from Beemaster's International received yesterday. (Remember, they have to move into your trap on their own, not from a swarm call.)


It would be more interesting if you developed a handicap system so you could include northern beeks.


----------



## odfrank

KQ6AR said:


> I was wrong, didn't catch a swarm.
> First of the season award is still open


Didn't Wednesday look like it was all busting out? It sure settled down fast. Several false calls up and down the peninsula. I was searching for 10 year old combs or older to recycle and the bait hive with the most 2002 combs had the most scouts in it today. Maybe melting down those old combs isn't such a good idea after all. Like 15 scouts on one old comb all crowded around one drone cell area.


----------



## Charlie B

Speaking of drones, my queens are cranking them out like crazy, another good sign!. I have 15 traps out, all old boxes with old comb and LGO. I have extra old comb if you need any OD.


----------



## odfrank

Thirty degrees in San Mateo this morning, heavy frost. And we all though spring and swarming season was here. 

>I have extra old comb if you need any OD. 

All I need is more friends who live near your apiary.


----------



## Gypsi

OD, 

You're quite the influence. I put a trap down at my friends' in Burleson, probably on the "back porch" of half of my bee club, but it's legit, right?

Gypsi


----------



## odfrank

Gypsi said:


> probably on the "back porch" of half of my bee club, but it's legit, right?
> Gypsi


As far as I know it's legit. Also - clever, economical, frugal, smart, sly, crafty and conniving. I keep catching eight a year on my street and only last year learned that a guy less than a mile away has 35 hives at his mother's house. How was I to know? My policy - let the bee club members pay $80-$125 for package bees and then study swarm control. Better their swarms in my bait hives than in the neighbors walls and chimneys. We are doing a "legit", commendable and free public service catching all those loose swarms.


----------



## Charlie B

You shot yourself in the foot in S.F. OD because you came to our club and spoke on swarm prevention. I've gone through all my hives, extracted all the capped honey, opened up the brood nest, chimney-ed up and added supers. Those girls know who there Daddy is and it's not Jollie Ollie!


----------



## Charlie B

I'm afraid the Emperor has just turned you to the dark side Gypsi.


----------



## Gypsi

How many traps have you got out Charlie? :lpf:


----------



## odfrank

Charlie B said:


> You shot yourself in the foot in S.F. OD because you came to our club and spoke on swarm prevention.


You tricked me in to that, you clever...


----------



## beyondthesidewalks

I just am having a great time with the back and forth between odfrank and the other bay area beekeepers and now we have the CA vs. TX thing going on. It's too much fun. I think it's going to be a great swarm season even if odfrank ends up with the most swarms.

BTW, CharlieB, I saw the pic of your rooftop apiary. Oakland Raiders? Seriously? Do you want your bees to be losers?


----------



## Charlie B

I name my swarms from where I got them. I picked up that particular one in Oakland. As much as it pained me, I couldn't deny thier homeland. I have a 49'ers hive and a Giants hive in Saratoga that I captured in Golden Gate Park.


----------



## odfrank

I will soon be preparing hive labels - "Charlie #1, Charlie #2, Charlie #3, Andrew # 1". I do have a friend in Texas somewhere...I wonder if he is in Fort Worth. "Gypsi #1"......


----------



## Charlie B

Acebird said:


> It would be more interesting if you developed a handicap system so you could include northern beeks.


Ace, you're just going to have to get away from those "Ice people" way up there and move South if you're serious about beekeeping! 
As our former Governor once said,"Come to Californya"


----------



## Charlie B

Gypsi said:


> How many traps have you got out Charlie? :lpf:


You got me there Gypsi!


----------



## Gypsi

odfrank said:


> I will soon be preparing hive labels - "Charlie #1, Charlie #2, Charlie #3, Andrew # 1". I do have a friend in Texas somewhere...I wonder if he is in Fort Worth. "Gypsi #1"......


Ollie,

If you can trap one of my hives right now you're going to have to check the otherworld - I got robbed out in October. If you can get that bunch of ferals I accidentally created last May, I'd just have to say "Thank You". I've got traps out for them, but they were ferocious.

Gypsi


----------



## Acebird

Charlie B said:


> Ace, you're just going to have to get away from those "Ice people" way up there and move South if you're serious about beekeeping!
> As our former Governor once said,"Come to Californya"


Doesn't sound like it. At least in the bay area where the bee snatchers are.


----------



## KQ6AR

I've been watching the whats in bloom thread also. It seams the dallas fort worth area has the same plants blooming that we do. Should be a close race.




beyondthesidewalks said:


> I just am having a great time with the back and forth between odfrank and the other bay area beekeepers and now we have the CA vs. TX thing going on. It's too much fun. I think it's going to be a great swarm season even if odfrank ends up with the most swarms.
> 
> BTW, CharlieB, I saw the pic of your rooftop apiary. Oakland Raiders? Seriously? Do you want your bees to be losers?


----------



## beyondthesidewalks

Now that hurts being as yur Giants beat my Rangers in the classic two years ago.


----------



## Charlie B

Ok, you're really not going to like this but that was a glorious day indeed for me and my buddies watching our brave boys in orange beat a tough team like the Rangers. (Especially with both Bush's in the stands). 

Fast forward to 2012 Superbowl where those heathen New Yorkers beat our beloved 49'ers. 

We'll get'em next year!


----------



## Gypsi

Charlie,
I took down a bee tree yesterday. Got buckets of old brood comb.
Never mind those rangers.


----------



## Charlie B

Nice, was there a live colony in the tree? With old brood comb, you're going to have plenty of bees this year!


----------



## Gypsi

2 weeks ago there was a live colony. Not a dead bee to be seen, they absconded to someone's attic more than likely, in a wealthy wooded area. Which will probably be good for my bank account. But I do have about 10 gallons worth of brood comb to build more traps. 

It's all good - no one got hurt, very educational, and I'm gonna catch more swarms!

Gypsi


----------



## CaBees

Lucky you Gypsi but you have to be fast, no? Don't you only have a certain amount of time to use those? Do you use them just as a lure or are you hoping they will actually hatch out and create a queen (is that possible)? Sorry, newbie is showing thru...

I have just 2 traps out from this weekend.....both near bee colonies in oak trees. I got my lemongrass oil so was able to bait the nucs. I have an empty deep with frames waiting to put them in. But it got me to thinking....if I catch a swarm I know to plug the holes and drive them home...is it going to work out ok to put them in the deep next to my existing hive? Do I need to move it further away? If I catch a swarm in my 5 frame nuc can I keep them in it for a while? Do I need to feed these bees? I realized I don't know what to do after I catch them!!!

OH, and it turned cold last night! Don't know about SF but up in Novato we had frost! Yet all the cherry trees, mulberry, manzanita, dafodils etc are all in bloom. I managed to move my hive to upgrade my set up, open it and give it more room and not get stung. Moved it at night, then in the a.m. when it started warming up opened it, they were all in bed by 7pm. I hope it was not too much stress...


----------



## Gypsi

No CA, there is NOTHING there to hatch. I am assuming the hive was flooded out, brood chambers were below ground, we went over a year without a SIGNIFICANT rainfalls, so they were fine last year. The bees absconded, and cleaned every comb when they left. Not a dead bee, no honey, some comb fresh, some old and dry, couple of capped chambers in the whole lot, and they don't look lively. I have not opened up the upper trunk to see what is there away from the edge, but everything the saw cut through is just empty comb. So I can use them at my leisure, as swarm traps. Could spray them with BT, But old brood comb just doesn't seem to attract moths the way nice fresh wax does, so I don't think I'll waste the effort. LGO and in the traps it goes. I'd feed if there isn't flow, but in spring, you probably have flow.

Gypsi


----------



## odfrank

The perfect bait hive to steal Charlie's Swarms:

http://youtu.be/CfSAgtjLNVI


----------



## Gypsi

Nice video! :lookout:


----------



## beyondthesidewalks

Odfrank, is that made from some old wine crates?


----------



## odfrank

Yes, I went through a wine case bait hive phase. The right kind of wine case fits bee frames real well. They don't weather real well but will give you a few years.


----------



## Gypsi

Charlie had better look out! 

I think I need to focus my bee-trapping on areas remote from my house and bee yard. Because I have stuff in bloom, and while I've seen bees elsewhere on nice days, none around here since they visited my neighbor's soda cans almost a month ago. Based on my beetree experience (no bees), I'm thinking the nice winter was hard on feral colonies, they went into a warm winter with few stores.


----------



## beyondthesidewalks

My dad was a restaurant/bar/lounge owner and we always had wooden cases from Drambuie and Grand Marnier around our house. They probably just use cardboard these days but I've often thought if I had all of those old wooded cases now. I'd know what to do with them.


----------



## Charlie B

Uh oh, some of my girls are Italians. Not fair with the wine boxes OD. :no: Anyone in the bay area have a place for extra hives to hide out for a while?


----------



## odfrank

Charlie B said:


> Uh oh, some of my girls are Italians. Not fair with the wine boxes OD. :no: Anyone in the bay area have a place for extra hives to hide out for a while?


I have a few sites you are welcome to use.:lpf:


----------



## L. M. Reese

I got all my swarm traps out today. 12 coats nucs so let the games begin.


----------



## BayHighlandBees

I added some old propolis to my bait hives today. It wasn't much but when I used the blow torch to melt it, you could smell propolis in the front yard, the backyard, inside the house so I can see why its an attractant. I have some fruit trees nearby that are starting to flower and I'm starting to getting some bee traffic, so I'm thinking this week will be the week.


----------



## Charlie B

BayHighlandBees said:


> so I'm thinking this week will be the week.


You shouldn't have much trouble attracting some of OD's bees there in San Mateo. They're all looking for a better home than those embarrassing hive boxes he makes out of T-111 siding.


----------



## odfrank

BayHighlandBees said:


> I I'm starting to getting some bee traffic, so I'm thinking this week will be the week.


You are like a kid in a candy shop. I show in 2009, 7 in March, 21 in April, 13 in May, six in June, 1 in July. I show Bunker Hill on 4/10. Is the traffic in your bait hives or on the trees?


----------



## odfrank

Charlie B; those embarrassing hive boxes he makes out of T-111 siding. :rolleyes:[/QUOTE said:


> That siding matches hundreds of homes in my neighborhood and the bees love them and so do the neighors. They beg me to borrow some paint to match their house and place my bait in their yard. The address numbers were my finest moment. I should have been an artist or architect like my mother told me.


----------



## KQ6AR

3 weeks ago Feb11 I split a double decker russian nuc that was getting to strong. The queenless part of the nuc swarmed today, it should have had a virgin queen or freshly mated queen in it about this time.
Never expected that to happen, wasn't even going to inspect it until next weekend.

Caught the swarm by hand, so it doesn't count for the challenge.


----------



## Charlie B

Ok Dan, good to know. About the same time a colony swarmed from a structure in SF that a buddy of mine got a call to do a cut out on. I didn't believe it at first but the homeowner recorded it. So any day now with this warmer weather the games will begin. I have all my empties out as swarm traps. I even pulled an OD and placed a few near a club members apiary. I can't wait.


----------



## odfrank

Charlie B; placed a few near a club members apiary. [/QUOTE said:


> And you pretend to be a decent guy but am as sleazy as I am, disgusting. If you can find out Dan's address I will split the gas with you to drive to Contra Costa to set a few traps.


----------



## Charlie B

Deal! Hey Dan, what's your apiary address?


----------



## CaBees

Those are wonderful traps OdFrank and I especially like the entrance with the different selections. Do you have screen on the bottom?


----------



## Charlie B

CaBees said:


> Those are wonderful traps OdFrank


I'm never going to hear the end of this post.


----------



## Charlie B

Fuzzy reports he received the first swarm call of the year in Santa Clara. Everyone freshen up with LGO and let the challenge begin. :applause:


----------



## BayHighlandBees

OD,
I noticed your entrance cover has 4 selections, (opened, closed, ventilated, vertical bars). What is the 4th option used for?



CaBees said:


> Those are wonderful traps OdFrank and I especially like the entrance with the different selections. Do you have screen on the bottom?


----------



## BayHighlandBees

in the trees mostly. My neighbor has an almond tree about 10 ft away. 

There were lots of neighborhood bees checking out the solar wax melter Saturday at the beginning beekeeper class in Belmont.



odfrank said:


> You are like a kid in a candy shop. I show in 2009, 7 in March, 21 in April, 13 in May, six in June, 1 in July. I show Bunker Hill on 4/10. Is the traffic in your bait hives or on the trees?


----------



## odfrank

> Do you have screen on the bottom?
Screened bottoms are not a good idea on swarm traps, I think the bees resent the extra light.

I think the bars are queen excluder spaced. Might be used to prevent queen/swarm absconding. I have never used it. 



BayHighlandBees said:


> OD,
> I noticed your entrance cover has 4 selections, (opened, closed, ventilated, vertical bars). What is the 4th option used for?


----------



## odfrank

Go light on the LGO. I rarely freshen up. My traps waiting for placement are full of scouts and have not been freshened up since last year. And seperate your bait boxes by a large distance if at one site, LGO confuses swarms and you will get small queenless clusters in several boxes when a swarm comes in if spaced too close together. 


Charlie B said:


> Everyone freshen up with LGO and let the challenge begin. :applause:


----------



## DRAKOS

OD how much close is <<too close>> ? 15 meters is enough?


----------



## CaBees

QUOTE] seperate your bait boxes by a large distance if at one site, LGO confuses swarms and you will get small queenless clusters in several boxes when a swarm comes in if spaced too close together. 
[/QUOTE]

Good to know! I found another hive out in the woods downwind from the main oak tree hive I was targeting. I think I'll move my trap downwind from that and not put another trap out. Thanks for the info!


----------



## BayHighlandBees

I'm using solid bottoms. 




odfrank said:


> > Do you have screen on the bottom?
> Screened bottoms are not a good idea on swarm traps, I think the bees resent the extra light.
> 
> I think the bars are queen excluder spaced. Might be used to prevent queen/swarm absconding. I have never used it.


----------



## odfrank

DRAKOS said:


> OD how much close is <<too close>> ? 15 meters is enough?


I would say 20 feet. I have trouble this time of year when my traps are all on a table together ready to ship out and a swarm comes in. I have several time have had the prime swarm in one box and two separate little clusters in other boxes. I sprinkle the LGO in the entrance, it soaks into the wood, and seems to be good for a year or more. I also melt wax and propolis on the inside of the entrance of new boxes giving them that old home feeling.


----------



## Gypsi

Well, I harvested the comb from my bee tree. What I could get to anyway. And I sprayed it all with BT. I don't know if this trap is "legal" for the challenge, there is NO LGO in it, but it's ornamental, got comb, and if a swarm moves in and sets up housekeeping, I'll be harvesting hives with my Hogan swarm trap for a while. What do you think? Well never mind, I can't seem to get the file to upload. 

http://s338.photobucket.com/albums/... Stuff/?action=view&current=beetree_altar.jpg


----------



## odfrank

Gypsi said:


> I don't know if this trap is "legal" for the challenge


Uh, I think that needs a category of it's own. "Gum Traps". I was offered a loaded one recently but turned it down.


----------



## Gypsi

I hoped this one would be loaded, but I guess the bees moved to the customer's attic before I got there. Something tells me I will see those bees one day. Meantime, i got their house.


----------



## LetMBee

That is probably fine. My parent's had a column in our front porch that my Dad fought every year to keep bees out of. No one was putting LGO in there. I am not totally convinced that it is the magic bullet as proclaimed on this forum. I think old comb is a more potent draw. So if bees are in the area they might just take up residence. Keep us posted.


----------



## Gypsi

Well if old comb is the draw, the last 4 swarm traps, the ones here that I re-did, have both LGO and the comb I harvested from the stump rubberbanded onto frames. OD needs a challenge. Texas is going to give him one. My pear tree and broccoli flowers are seeing plenty of bee-action!

Gypsi


----------



## odfrank

Gypsi; OD needs a challenge.Gypsi[/QUOTE said:


> I don't need a challenge, I am totally un-competative. Charlie started this thread. I know for sure that you Texans are much better than us San Francisco "girlie men".
> 
> > I am not totally convinced that it is the magic bullet as proclaimed on this forum.
> 
> Maybe not a magic bullet, but helpful. I have caught plenty of swarms in stacks of old supers and dead hives with no LGO. I do think it is a big help though in combination with old combs. I score close to 100% with 5 frame nucs filled with black comb and LGO. Last year my medium frame wine boxes with white combs and LGO were only 33% successful. I caught a swarm in a packing box with only one mothed comb and LGO.


----------



## Gypsi

Ollie, you do realize I'm female, right? 
hahaha...

Almost all of the comb I took out of that dead tree was black. A tiny bit of gold comb.


----------



## Charlie B

Not much gets by Ollie!  That's ok Gypsi, I know who you are. You're still one of the boys to us.


----------



## Gypsi

That's good - I like being one of the boys! (daughter and I are tackling the chevy engine soon)


----------



## Charlie B

Gypsi said:


> (daughter and I are tackling the chevy engine soon)


 At least it's not a Ford


----------



## taydeko

Charlie B said:


> At least it's not a Ford


Of course not. Ford engines don't need to be tackled.


----------



## CaBees

My Found On Road Dead (FORD) 1994 F150 is still going strong...120,000. miles and still pulling my 2 horse trailer....


----------



## BeeGhost

taydeko said:


> Of course not. Ford engines don't need to be tackled.


SNAP!!! Nice come back taydeko!!

CaBees, 120,000 on a 94' Ford....6666 miles a year, your lucky enough not to see too much windshield time!! I have 90,000 on an 05', and still runs like a champ!!


----------



## KQ6AR

Very nice,
Nothing in the rules says anything about how the trap needs to be assembled.
Looks legit to me.



Gypsi said:


> Well, I harvested the comb from my bee tree. What I could get to anyway. And I sprayed it all with BT. I don't know if this trap is "legal" for the challenge, there is NO LGO in it, but it's ornamental, got comb, and if a swarm moves in and sets up housekeeping, I'll be harvesting hives with my Hogan swarm trap for a while. What do you think? Well never mind, I can't seem to get the file to upload.
> 
> http://s338.photobucket.com/albums/...Garden Stuff/?action=view¤t=beetree_altar.jpg


----------



## LetMBee

I agree. The swarm trap challenge shouldn't have rules if you are allowed to target other people's apiaries!


----------



## odfrank

As to rules....does a swarm moving into a dead hive count? The hive behind my office has appeared gone for about two months, but has some bees in it when I look. Because they rarely fly, I assume it is queenless. The flight I see now might be scouts.


----------



## odfrank

>Ollie, you do realize I'm female, right? 
hahaha... I know that. 



Charlie B said:


> Not much gets by Ollie!  That's ok Gypsi, I know who you are. You're still one of the boys to us.


----------



## Charlie B

LetMBee said:


> I agree. The swarm trap challenge shouldn't have rules if you are allowed to target other people's apiaries!


I can't really argue with that, I got noth'in.


----------



## Charlie B

odfrank said:


> As to rules....does a swarm moving into a dead hive count?


As long as they move into something you have physically placed somewhere for the purpose of swarm captures. It can be an old tree trunk, dead hive, etc.


----------



## odfrank

Charlie B said:


> I can't really argue with that, I got noth'in.


What do you mean you got nuthin. You got 15 hives ready to swarm into my traps. Thats not nuthin.


----------



## Charlie B

Lot's of places to hide traps in San Mateo and Saratoga. Are your queens marked?


----------



## odfrank

Charlie B said:


> Lot's of places to hide traps in San Mateo and Saratoga. Are your queens marked?


Yes, with a GPS chip.


----------



## Gypsi

120,000 miles is nothing. My chevy's got a bit over 1,000,000. BUT it is on engine #3. And a 1975. 

Sad thing is we have to rebuild the Ranger engine when we get done with the chevy. Need to replace the cam bearings. It's a long sad story. 

Bees are more fun.


----------



## BayHighlandBees

OD, 
I have scout bees walking around the perimeter of two of my traps. They must be yours, since they seem to like your propolis! 



odfrank said:


> What do you mean you got nuthin. You got 15 hives ready to swarm into my traps. Thats not nuthin.


----------



## Charlie B

BHB,

I would love to get a video of OD's bees swarming over to our traps.:applause: I would have that video as my new signature on Beesource.


----------



## BayHighlandBees

no swarms yet, but all three of my traps are buzzing (dozens of bees going in, out, circling, then going back in)! I'm thinking its a 'when' now and not an 'if'. If I catch swarms in all three traps, guess I'm going to need to place another order with Mann Lake!




BayHighlandBees said:


> OD,
> I have scout bees walking around the perimeter of two of my traps. They must be yours, since they seem to like your propolis!


----------



## BayHighlandBees

anyone know if its a good sign if you see the bees walking around back and forth inside the entrance of the swarm box rubbing their butts on the ground?


----------



## BayHighlandBees

OD,
any of these look like yours?


----------



## odfrank

BayHighlandBees said:


> OD,
> any of these look like yours?
> 
> Yes, that's Annabelle and Clarice....open up that entrance if you want to catch my bees.


----------



## odfrank

*#1* came (today not) into the dead hive on my deck. Sorry Andrew, maybe I stole the swarm you were trying to get. 

I changed my mind, They came yesterday. I only came up to my office after dark and was wondering why the bees from my almost dead hive came to my light. The swarm must have been here already. Nice big one.


----------



## BayHighlandBees

looks like all my visitors went home for the night. For most of the day I had a couple dozen going in and out of each of my traps at a time. We'll see what happens tomorrow!




odfrank said:


> *#1* came today into the dead hive on my deck. Sorry Andrew, maybe I stole the swarm you were trying to get.


----------



## Gypsi

Darn. Texas got another winter blast... But that goes with the territory. We have a LONG spring.


----------



## odfrank

What phase of the moon was it yesterday?


----------



## Gypsi

Full moon yesterday. At 19 Pisces (sun) / 19 Virgo (moon)


----------



## BeeGhost

Barely ever see a bee here at my house in Tracy, but today I was making some ventilated moving covers and sure enough, a single bee made its way into my shed and was checking out my used nucs!! Gonna set a nuc trap at my house just for fun, see if it gets any activity at all!!LOL Will be checking the swarm traps tomorrow to see how things are going!!


----------



## BayHighlandBees

this was the sort off traffic that I was getting in my traps today








BeeGhost said:


> Barely ever see a bee here at my house in Tracy, but today I was making some ventilated moving covers and sure enough, a single bee made its way into my shed and was checking out my used nucs!! Gonna set a nuc trap at my house just for fun, see if it gets any activity at all!!LOL Will be checking the swarm traps tomorrow to see how things are going!!


----------



## Acebird

Where is the brood frame / honey?


----------



## KQ6AR

Sounds like OD won, I missed one yesterday. Saw it cluster about 30' up a walnut down the street, the home owner let me place a box under the tree. They where gone within 3 hours.
Hey Bayhighland, put all the frames in that box. If they move in & you don't catch it fast enough, they will start building their comb from the inner cover instead of using you're foundation. Sometimes they prefer to build it their own way.


----------



## odfrank

KQ6AR said:


> Sounds like OD won, .


I didn't win, I think the competition is for who catches the most, not the first. Swarming sure is tough on bees, more than forty dead outside the hive this morning.


----------



## Charlie B

I knew OD would get one first. He's the swarm master!


----------



## odfrank

He's the swarm master![/QUOTE said:


> I caught that in one of my "80% losses this winter" dead hives. What kind of swarm master is that? The only reason I catch a lot of bait hives is that I have hundreds of black combs from dead outs and my 55 gallon drum of LGO to lure them with.:lpf:


----------



## DRAKOS

55 GALLON!!!!!!!!!!! Oh boy, all Africa is distilled in there.


----------



## Gypsi

I think the real prize is most swarms trapped this year. And it is RAINING in Texas. Gonna have honey, gonna have swarms!


----------



## Charlie B

It's raining here to in sunny California too. This is killing me. OD is already one up on us!


----------



## BayHighlandBees

Acebird said:


> Where is the brood frame / honey?


no brood frame or honey. I'm just using new frames, some black comb crumbles, LGO, melted propolis.

If I had black comb frames, I'd use them. That said, the LGO and propolis is getting them in the door on their own.


----------



## BayHighlandBees

Charlie B said:


> It's raining here to in sunny California too. This is killing me. OD is already one up on us!


sounds like we've got a week and a half of rain coming our way.


----------



## Charlie B

Ace, 

Since we're handicapped by the rain for a week or so I think that makes it a level playing field for a New Yorker to join in. You game?


----------



## KQ6AR

Earlier in the thread there was a side bet, for who would get the first one.
OD you won the side bet, but not the main challenge yet.
Here's you're prize, :applause:


----------



## odfrank

Posibbly I have to decline the the side bet prize. The one I caught came into a dead hive with no LGO, maybe that disqualifies it as a bait hive? I thought you had one last week.

This upcoming rain is a blessing, gives me time to get more traps out.


----------



## Charlie B

OD, of course it counts.


----------



## odfrank

Charlie B said:


> OD, of course it counts.


But I didn't do anything but let a hive die and not inspect it properly. I knew it had a very low population and probably no queen. I couldn't even discern the difference between possible leftover bees and new scouts flying around. I don't deserve the honor.


----------



## KQ6AR

The one I though I got a week ago, must have been honey on the frames of a freshly put together bait hive. The one I caught, I caught by hand, not in a bait hive.
Don't see any reason to disqualify you're catch. deadout, bait hive, whats the difference.


----------



## LetMBee

Odfrank: you deserve the honor man....


----------



## Gypsi

OD gets first honors. On first.
But I have scouts checking out 3 
Here. Last year's 10 frame deep 
And 5 frame nuc, side by side.
The plywood bait hiv on my trailer 
Is also being inspected. Sun came out 
Gypsi


----------



## Lauri

I need to break my leg or something to have enough time to even touch all these threads! Every time I click on something I find more ideas...
LOL, YOU ALL ARE BAD. Now I have to go out and make some bait hives! 
Maybe I'll paint them like little Starbucks stores..hee hee
Lemongrass Latte anyone??


----------



## Charlie B

Lauri said:


> Now I have to go out and make some bait hives!
> Maybe I'll paint them like little Starbucks stores..hee hee
> Lemongrass Latte anyone??


That's actually a great idea Lauri. Those would sell well, especially in the Pacific Northwest!
You might get a hive order from Odfrank to paint one like a Walmart. Have you seen pictures of his hives? (He's really cheap )


----------



## Lauri

Charlie, that made me laugh out loud..
Walmart- hee hee
Odfrand would still have to find some 'greeter bees' with liquor on their breath tho

Starbucks 
Have a 'fly through' window instead of a drive through?? What ever get's your Buzz on..


----------



## Gypsi

Make them too cute and someone will steal them for a dollhouse, I'm thinking. If the bees have already moved in it could be a poetic justice situation..


----------



## odfrank

Does anyone know somebody to do an Exorcism on some telescoping and inner covers? Charlie promised to sell me 15 but he only produced 13. He loaded them in my car on a dark street, so I wasn't able to inspect them. Back at my shop they seem OK, but I am concerned that he is trying to spook up my swarm traps. What else should I do to them to make sure they are not haunted or cursed?


----------



## Lauri

Just puff your smoker and dance around in the smoke chanting ..hy-yayaya hy-yayaya. Demons be GONE!!!
Wait, let me get my camera first


----------



## LetMBee

I think I may just consult a ouiji board for some new trap locations. Time for a new thread... Are you willing to take the swarm trapping challenge, for your soul! I'm not in that one....


----------



## Gypsi

Sprinkle them with salt. Brush it and spells off. 

(best done nude under full moon)


----------



## DRAKOS

Send me your apiary co-ordinates. I will send with ACS, 30 <<special>> hives, full with anti-spells, and nothing is going to touch your hives again.!!!!!!!


----------



## Charlie B

Gypsi said:


> Sprinkle them with salt. Brush it and spells off.
> 
> (best done nude under full moon)


My life's work would be complete if I could post that video on Beesource!


----------



## Acebird

You naughty dog, If you could talk Gypsi into it we could share by email.  It doesn't need to be posted.


----------

